# Impossible d'écrire dans la barre d'adresse de Firefox



## zamal85 (25 Octobre 2009)

Quand je sélectionne la barre d'adresse je n'arrive plus à y écrire...?
J'ai éteint et rallumé l'ordi, relancé Firefox, ça ne change rien...

Firefox 3.5.3
Mac OS 10.4.11


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2009)

et les classiques?
tester sur une autre session
si ca marche ( et c'est probable)

c'est un fichier de ton firefox local qui est naze
( très probablement la plist firefox de ta session, , plus rarement un fichier du profile, profile avec un e , si si)


----------

